# Medal identification



## dogger1936 (7 Jun 2012)

Looking to identify the medal next to the golden Jubilee  medal. Searched the DDHR site to no avail. Wondering if someone here knows what it is.







thanks in advance.


----------



## fraserdw (7 Jun 2012)

Do not know it, but it appears to have two shaking hands on it.  I thought she was a CF retiree where's the CD?


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Jun 2012)

I believe it's the Saskatchewan Centennial medal. Details here: CHA


----------



## dogger1936 (7 Jun 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I believe it's the Saskatchewan Centennial medal. Details here: CHA



Bang on Mike; thanks!


----------



## dogger1936 (7 Jun 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Do not know it, but it appears to have two shaking hands on it.  I thought she was a CF retiree where's the CD?



She did not complete 12 years service. IIRC she served as a WREN in the 70's for a short time.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jun 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> I thought she was a CF retiree where's the CD?



She probably didn't serve the 12 years required to get it.


----------



## dogger1936 (8 Jun 2012)

As you can tell I've been diving into the legion just to see who is standing there to represent us.  I've been finding a common thing here where I recognize one or two commemoration medals and one vague one I've never seen before. Request some help again....this will make a nice picture depicting who is representing the legion to govt on our behalf once I'm done.







What is the medal far right in photo?


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Jun 2012)

Here you go:

Fire Service Exemplary Service Medal

And:
Minister of Veterans Affairs Commendation


----------



## Rheostatic (8 Jun 2012)

Fire Service Exemplary Service Medal

Canadian Honours Chart


----------



## dogger1936 (8 Jun 2012)

Thanks again guys! Thanks for the links.


----------



## fraserdw (8 Jun 2012)

Got it before me!   Keep up the pictures, I find it interesting the RCL's upper elite cannot muster up even a single CD!

I remember in the early eighties when the RCL called us "CF retirees" as if we were some lower form of military life.


----------



## armyvern (8 Jun 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Got it before me!   Keep up the pictures, I find it interesting the RCL's upper elite cannot muster up even a single CD!
> 
> I remember in the early eighties when the RCL called us "CF retirees" as if we were some lower form of military life.



Funny how there's a whole slew of members on here who are convinced they are much better soldiers than any member of the Legion. 

Please, tell me what her story is as you seem to be intimately familiar of it and worthy of judging her. Was she one of those WRENs who was injured and unceremoniously booted out of the CF prior to her 12 years of service --- one of those ones who then fought for us so that the same damn thing didn't continue to happen? Was she someone who inhereted over 10K and thus was unceremoniously booted out of the CF as used to be the common practise who has since fought to have such archaic rules corrected? Or one who was unceremoniously booted out after having a child - also an archaic rule of yesteryear that pers have fought to change for us?

Please advise as to why, all of a sudden, today's soldier suddenly believes that "number of years of service" means anything? No Pte's killed in WW2 are worthless because they served only a year before falling. Nor are those from Afghanistan. But, suddenly, apparently one is not a 'real' member of the CF unless they have a CD?

I've recently learned a new saying, "Hoop your forehead". Have no idea what it means, but here's to you.



_____
3 Federal parties came to an agreement on the NVA. All 3!! Unanimous consent. Two parties were snowballed (The NDP and the Cons) into believing that NVA would be BETTER for today's Vets and signed off on this non-partisan Act at the behest of the Liebrals. 

ONE of those parties -supposedly the only party that cares about Vets- is now in power and certainly should not be ignorant to the error of their previous ways. We've all, including the RCL (who was also led astray), let them know that they were led astray by the big red machine.  

Best part of all is that the current "only friends of Vets" party is also in power as a majority government. And yet, they've still done SFA to sort out either VAC or the NVA. The RCL executive is voted in by it's membership and I'm guessing you ain't one. That means you shouldn't be bitching about who they elect. Especially since the REAL elected officials who can change, won't change and who helped put in place the NVA currently ALL sit in Ottawa wearing, I'm only guessing, an even smaller per capita number of CDs than RCL members. But, be sure to hell they've all got their own QDJM and 50 more each to 'present' to their friends.

If you're blaming the Legion for the NVA, you're angst is sorely misplaced. You should be bitching about that party that can and does have the power to sort it out, yet *chooses* not to.


----------



## fraserdw (8 Jun 2012)

I certainly did not compare my soldier skills or anyone else's soldier skills to either Legion members pictured or the Legion in general.

I was just curious as to why there are was not alot of CDs amoungst the upper crust of the RCL.  I doubt that is judgement, but is certainly interesting given that the number of retired folk there are out there with a CD.    I did relate how the general legion attitude to the seventies and eighties CF was that we were not as worthy of the title veteran as they were even if we were officially considered veterans by DVA.  As you been around a long time you will be aware that was official RCL policy until the older veterans started dying off and the coffers started suffering as a result.  I do know during my time as an "associate" member it was made clear as to what the policy was regarding CF members, in Fredericton, Trenton, Calgary, Winnipeg legions.

Does years of service mean something ...yes.  Does the quality of service mean something ....yes.  But that has nothing to do with my post.   

In a veteran's organization where so many of the branches are peopled by the children of veterans and controlled by the children of veterans who have not even able to drag themselves out to a summer of militia training, where are the CF retirees and the current veterans?

No, my post was a reasonable discussion.


----------



## dogger1936 (10 Jun 2012)

More help?

Right to left: CD, Golden Jubilee, Unknown, Peacekeeper, Unknown

Any help from the medal guru's again!


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jun 2012)

First on left is Gulf/Kuwait http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=Gulf_Kuwait and second unknown is UN Emergency Force Middle East: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=UNEFME


----------



## dogger1936 (10 Jun 2012)

Bang on thanks! (Time to get my eyes checked!)


----------



## dogger1936 (10 Jun 2012)

Fraserdw for your info:

Aide from this gentleman there is only one CD out of all the provincial commands. All other medals are 125, jubilee,sask commerative medals, and volunteer firefighter medals.

I've been putting together a video of the "who's who" of the Royal Canadian Legion, Aside from Mr Carewe and the Sask Provincial command pres (who has a CD) no other medals are present.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jun 2012)

I don't have an Afghanistan GCS. Am I pond scum or just regular scum ?


----------



## dogger1936 (10 Jun 2012)

Who said anything about pond scum or Afghanistan besides you?


----------



## dogger1936 (10 Jun 2012)

Royal Canadian Legion Command Presidents






BC\Yukon Command President: Mr Bob Brady



Alberta Command President:






Saskatchewan Command President: Mrs Cherilyn Cooke (far left) 





Manitoba NW Ontario Command President: Mr Bennett






Ontario Command Command President: Mr Ed Pigeau




Quebec Command Command President: Unknown at time







New Brunswick Command President: Mr Paul Porier






Nova Scotia Command President: Mrs Jean Marie Deveaux






PEI Command President:Mrs Dianne kennedy

(posted in last pic above)

Newfoundland Command President: Mr. Aiden Carewe


----------



## dangerboy (10 Jun 2012)

Dogger

  I don't quite understand the purpose of your thread.  I would understand it if you were just seeking to find out what the more uncommon medals people have awarded are.  However it seems to me you are insinuating that the type of medals and number of them that people have been awarded has some type of bearing on how well they can manage the legion.  I hope I am wrong, but that is the impression I am getting.


----------



## dogger1936 (10 Jun 2012)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Dogger
> 
> I don't quite understand the purpose of your thread.  I would understand it if you were just seeking to find out what the more uncommon medals people have awarded are.  However it seems to me you are insinuating that the type of medals and number of them that people have been awarded has some type of bearing on how well they can manage the legion.  I hope I am wrong, but that is the impression I am getting.



Not at all. Originally it was to identify a few medals I've never seen before while looking into who is running the legion. I was interested in who has the ear of government on behalf of veterans across Canada as a personal project. The question was asked above to post pic's of those who are in the legion command positions so I posted the command president photo's.

There is much discussion today about the legion no longer aligning with veteran issues; or being full of civilians with no vested interest in veterans issues. While many Canadians have served their country with 10 years of service (example) they may not have medals to display their service to Canada.

This post was merely to display who is representing each and every veteran in each command; as requested by another poster above.

It does however raise the question of does the legion represent veterans anymore due to the influx of civilians during the 80's- and 90's to stay afloat. is it truly a veterans organisation if one does not need to serve to represent veterans?

All great questions for another thread I'm sure.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jun 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Who said anything about pond scum or Afghanistan besides you?



Trying to figure out where you are going with this thread. I thought originally that you were on a Walt hunt. Then there was some talk over the CD.

So, if the legion doesn't have enough veterans representing vets, would I, with no Afghanistan experience, represent "today's veterans" ?


----------



## dogger1936 (10 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Trying to figure out where you are going with this thread. I thought originally that you were on a Walt hunt. Then there was some talk over the CD.
> 
> So, if the legion doesn't have enough veterans representing vets, would I, with no Afghanistan experience, represent "today's veterans" ?



A veteran is a veteran. Problem being IIRC( from another thread here on army.ca) 80% of the legion has never served in any capacity. That's the issue; not a tour or time frame/ specific tour or medal. Korea, Germany, Peacetime, Bosnia, etc are all examples of veterans. Not had a uncle in WW2.


----------



## Jed (10 Jun 2012)

Dogger, I see your points here. The thread appears to have evolved from the origin to now one of military representation in the RCL command.

Absolutely no disrespect on my behalf towards the RCL hierarchy, but it does seem to be a little light on ordinary members who have actually put in extensive time in the CF, with exception to WWII vets or CIC personnel. Possibly this is why we did not see the support from the RCL we expected wrt the New Veteran's Charter issues?

As someone with 20+ full time military time, I decided to get involved with the RCL for a couple of reasons:

1. I owe it to the WWII and Korea vets who will need someone to give them honour as they pass on.

2. I owe it to those recent vets who need support from Canada and the RCL as they get older.


I definitely did not sign on to partake of cheap beer, spirited games of darts and to tell old war stories.


----------



## sheikyerbouti (10 Jun 2012)

If I had a vote it would go to Armyvern for CDS.

 Thank you for the level-headed posting on the behalf of a civvy who supports both the RCL and the troops (both men and women) who have served us so well in times of war and peace, overseas or not.


 please, enough with the RCL witch hunts. If you guys want to challenge the leadership, I would encourage any and all to do so. Change will only come with new leadership but since none of us will stand up, who are we to challenge those who do have the time, commitment and energy to further the cause of veteran's across the country.

 p.s. the Legion (while viewed as one single entity) is dramatically different depending on your province. Some of our branches are simply leisure clubs but that still leaves plenty of branches and leadership who commit to remembrance, celebration of our servicemen/women and community service to our country.


----------



## fraserdw (10 Jun 2012)

Not a witch hunt at all.  Veterans have a duty to question organizations that claim to be veterans organization especially so when that organization has the ear of the government AND partakes in the blessing the NEW veterans' charter.  Remember that little policy, the one that leaves our wounded with 10% of what they would have got under the old charter.  I got a friend who at 51 has received more benefits and money under the old system for bad hearing in one ear than my friend who lost his arm on tour under the new system.

If they are going to sign on to that policy then I got to question the motives of this veterans organization.  Damn it, I got a right to question them and I do not fill the need to give them my money for permission to question!


----------



## Jed (10 Jun 2012)

Sheik, I sp your call for Armyvern for CDS.  I hope you didn't take offense from my comment wrt the RCL leadership; I fully understand the situation and agree with your comments on the post below.

I am not on any RCL witch hunt. I respect all those who give of their time to this venerable organization no matter what military service they have  or to what connection to those who have served exist.


----------



## sheikyerbouti (10 Jun 2012)

I never take offence at constructive criticism...
 I do however take offence at agendas that are being pursued by individuals that are not conducive to an orderly resolution of this NVC mess. 


@ FraserDW, read the minutes of the various meetings during the run-up to the Charter and you will find that the NVC was enacted to remove ongoing liabilty from the Government.

 Many groups, the legion included, expressed reservations about the new system but what can we do about it when all the veteran groups are splintering off into smaller organizations that don't command the attention of our member's of Parliament, the PMO, and the Prime Minister himself. (divide and conquer is their strategy and we are letting them win)


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jun 2012)

sheikyerbouti said:
			
		

> but what can we do about it



Not standing there with the Government at the press conference announcing the NVC would have been a good start.


----------



## sheikyerbouti (10 Jun 2012)

At the time of the introduction of the charter, there was an understanding that the NVC was to be considered as "a living document" subject to changes as they became evident.

 The Legion, the ANAF, the WarAmps, and all other stakeholder's (including the CF services) got sold a big ass bridge. It started at the top with Parliament and the PMO, got shoved down your throats by the CDS and got even worse as the Operational tempo far exceeded what the accountants had projected for.

 2 changes in political leadership later and a current majority in parliament and what is there to show for it? Nothing.


 Every politician deserves to walk a mile (so to speak) in your shoes but they are far too comfy living it up on the Hill. Why leave the Ivory tower when the shitstorm might get messy. Blame them all equally, regardless of affiliation


----------



## dogger1936 (10 Jun 2012)

sheikyerbouti said:
			
		

> Every politician deserves to walk a mile (so to speak) in your shoes but they are far too comfy living it up on the Hill. Why leave the Ivory tower when the shitstorm might get messy. Blame them all equally, regardless of affiliation



So if all politicians deserve to walk a mile in veterans shoes; shouldn't all legion command positions walk a mile and be Veterans?



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Not standing there with the Government at the press conference announcing the NVC would have been a good start.



Couldn't agree more.

What makes me vexed slightly is the legions constant fall back statement that "we agreed for it to be a living charter". Like that brings aide to injured vets under the NVC TODAY. it doesnt. They gave pensions away along with the 38th Parliament.

Here is their stance on the NVC:
http://www.legion.ca/_PDF/SBureau/PolicyAd_1_e.pdf


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> ...Like that brings aide to injured vets under the NVC TODAY. it doesnt. They gave pensions away along with the 38th Parliament.
> ...



You know what will actually change the NVC today? It ain't the Legion as they've never had the power to do that (nor does any other Veteran's Group for that matter) ...

It's the elected Conservative majority government currently sitting in Ottawa.  Pretty simple concept actually.

So you hate the Legion. I get it; I just don't need to hear about it every chance you guys get. You don't want to put the blame where it properly lies (elected officials in Government); you want to talk about lack of experience or service in the RCL, yet you won't join them and attempt to do SFA about it.

We have many RCL members on this site. Shit tonnes of them have CDs too.  : This is NOT Villify-the-Legion.ca 

I'm pretty sure this constant tripe is getting old for them now too.


----------



## dogger1936 (11 Jun 2012)

You can always hit ignore. It works well.


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> You can always hit ignore. It works well.



You guys can always start one, "I hate the RCL" thread and leave your vileness there instead of adding your negative commentary whenever/wherever the RCL is mentioned. That works even better.  :


----------



## dogger1936 (11 Jun 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You guys can always start one, "I hate the RCL" thread and leave your vileness there instead of adding your commentary whenever the RCL is mentioned. That works even better.  :



Maybe for you.


----------



## dogger1936 (11 Jun 2012)

I personally find discussion breeds understanding and conversation fosters tolerance.

I appreciated many of the views expressed in favour of the legion. 

Jed's comment about owing it to the Korea vet's. That gave me food for thought.

That's the great thing about opinions; If you can be appreciative to others views you may get a fuller picture.

While you seem to dislike any negative talking about the legion as it appears in discussion on this site; that doesn't really matter.


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2012)

I have no problems with discussion; I have problems with your little crew slapping this tripe into every thread the RCL is mentioned. Get it? No, obviously not.  :

[ignore ... until the next thread you highjack with this tripe again ...]


----------



## dogger1936 (11 Jun 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I have no problems with discussion; I have problems with your little crew slapping this tripe into every thread the RCL is mentioned. Get it? No, obviously not.  :



I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Jun 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I've recently learned a new saying, "Hoop your forehead". Have no idea what it means, but here's to you.



I believe I told you to do that!!   Before I need to use that on the "back-pedaling Legion-haters" I guess I should explain. I think we all know where male inmates carry their drugs and stuff,....well the act of inserting that contraband is called "hooping",.hence.......eehh, I think ya' get it.


Dogger, maybe there isn't a whole lot of "CD"s on the senior Legion folks because too many who get out take the same "bitch and moan route" as you instead of getting involved?......hey, I'm just sayin'.

EDIT: fixed a grievous grammatical error


----------



## muskrat89 (11 Jun 2012)

So the thread title says "Medal Identification" and we get the call to come and have a peek. Lo and behold, there is a "push me, shove you" thingie going on between 2 well-established members that has nothing to do with the thread title... (see where I'm going with this?)

Seriously - back on topic, personal tit-for-tats can better be conveyed via PM.

Thanks

Army.ca Staff


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...eehh, I think ya' get it.



Seen   

Ughhh; and it can not be unseen.  :blotto:


----------



## Sythen (11 Jun 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Dogger, maybe their isn't a whole lot of "CD"s on the senior Legion folks because too many who get out take the same "***** and moan route" as you instead of getting involved?......hey, I'm just sayin'.



No offence, but what I see here is a member trying to get info in regards to a subject. Usually the first step when you want to get involved is educating yourself so you can see where the problems lie. I never once, in this thread, saw dogger slagging or attacking anyone. Simply looking for information.


----------



## muskrat89 (11 Jun 2012)

Sythen - Miss this? 





> back on topic



If you feel a member is being treated unjustly by a Moderator, use the "Report to Moderator" or send the Site Owner a PM

Now. Really. Back on topic folks.

Thanks in advance

Army.ca Staff


----------



## Sythen (11 Jun 2012)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Sythen - Miss this?
> If you feel a member is being treated unjustly by a Moderator, use the "Report to Moderator" or send the Site Owner a PM
> 
> Now. Really. Back on topic folks.
> ...



Was typing the message when that was posted. Understood.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jun 2012)

You have two choices.

Start your own Veterans Association and fight the Government, or;

Join the RCL and fight to establish a true Veteran's presence within the org, instead of letting it be taken over by a bunch of civvies.

And fight the Government.

Either way, you can quite bitching here, feeling and acting like a downtrodden weenie,

and get off your ass an do something besides ranting at people here that actually have you're best interests at heart.

I'd hate to lock a Veteran's thread, but if you don't get your head out of your ass, I will.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## dogger1936 (11 Jun 2012)

Maybe some noise and letter writing is having the desired effect.

Members of the Royal Canadian Legion say veterans benefits will be at the forefront during a national conference in Halifax.

More than 1,200 members from across the country are attending the five-day conference, which began with registration Saturday. Business sessions get underway Monday.

While the group has gathered to pay respects to its history, some legionnaires say the current debate over the handling of veterans benefits is taking the spotlight.

"They fight, they die for their country," said Legion member Gary White. "The ones that come back, they have fight all over to get their benefits. I think it should be more seamless."

In February, veterans ombudsman Guy Parent said Veterans Affairs Canada's letters to former soldiers who have been denied disability benefits revealed a pattern of providing information, but no adequate explanation of how decisions are made.

Since then, veterans have been speaking out about their cases.

Medric Cousineau has been suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder since a devastating rescue operation off the coast of Newfoundland in 1986.

Only now is he able to talk about his case. He said it's good to see the legion talking about what happens after a crisis.

"So many of those who are afflicted are falling through the cracks, through the safety net," he said. "Is the legion becoming conscious? Yes, I would say definitely."

The national convention is held every two years.

The conference continues through Wednesday.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2012/06/11/ns-veterans-halifax-meeting.html


----------



## MP 811 (11 Jun 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I've recently learned a new saying, "Hoop your forehead". Have no idea what it means, but here's to you.



Not sure if someone informed you of this expression, but its an old jail term...Inmates would beek off to each other using it.  Go "hoop your forehead" is prison slang for shove your head up your arse.  It was much better than being called a "goof", which was a go term...you had to fight whoever called you a goof or you lost "credibility" amongst the prisoner "elite".

wow.....alot of quotations marks there, even for me!


----------

